# Southwest GA Dove Shoot



## copperheadmike (Aug 1, 2014)

Abbiella Farms, Southwest of Albany, has spots available for opening day dove hunters. Abbiella Farms is a family owned and operated farm managed by a good friend of mine. 

Field is approximately 50 acres of cut corn. They are currently harvesting other fields and already drawing large numbers of birds to the area.

Price is $100 per shooter and includes lunch. Kids and families are welcome.  Some lodging is also available in their recently remodeled cabin for those that want to stay the night.

Abbiella Farms offers other hunting opportunities as well, including early Canda goose and early Teal hunts! Early goose hunts can be booked September 6th-28th and in October from the 11th- 26th. Early Teal hunts are available September 13th-28th. 

For more information or to book a hunt, please contact Richard Squires JR. at 229-254-7162.


----------



## copperheadmike (Aug 1, 2014)

Here are a few photos from the farm. The geese are from last season, just thought I would throw it in there for the guys looking to get on some early honkers (such as myself...).


----------



## groundhawg (Aug 2, 2014)

Never tried shooting geese.  Looks like Richard has a great set-up and lots of birds.  Would like to get his information about the dove shoot and hunting geese.

Thanks.
GT


----------



## copperheadmike (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey guys, if ya'll have any trouble contacting Richard, just shoot me a PM. They are in the middle of the harvest so things can be a bit hectic down on the farm. If you can't leave a message for him, feel free to shoot him a text with your info, he will get back to you as soon as he is free. If that doesn't work, I am always happy to help.


----------



## copperheadmike (Aug 9, 2014)

Looking like we have about 10-15 slots open for the dove field. We will probably fill those this week. If you are interested, go ahead and give Richard a call before they fill up.


----------



## groundhawg (Aug 16, 2014)

Looks like we have an exciting day lined up for opening day.

Booked us a goose hunt with Richard in the morning and have a couple of spots for the dove shoot Saturday afternoon.  Really looking forward to a great day and sore shoulders by dark.


----------



## copperheadmike (Aug 18, 2014)

It ought to be a good time groundhawg! Ill be with you guys and Richard in the morning, hope we get to wear em out!


----------



## copperheadmike (Aug 22, 2014)

Spoke with Richard this morning. He said they are prepping a second field today and that there should be room for 10-15 more people on it! If anyone is still looking for a opening day hunt, give him a shout.


----------



## Mumpy (Aug 27, 2014)

My buddy and I are interested, how much are the Early Goose hunts?


----------



## florida boy (Aug 27, 2014)

I couldnt google that farm . How far southwest of albany? I tried to call Richard and leave him a message but his mailbox was full


----------



## copperheadmike (Aug 27, 2014)

Mumpy said:


> My buddy and I are interested, how much are the Early Goose hunts?



All waterfowl hunts run $200 per day. This includes lodging and meals.


----------



## copperheadmike (Aug 27, 2014)

florida boy said:


> I couldnt google that farm . How far southwest of albany? I tried to call Richard and leave him a message but his mailbox was full



Sent you a PM Florida boy. Farm is about 10 miles South of Leary Georgia. 

If Richard doesn't answer, feel free to shoot him a text message. 

Pretty sure opening day is full but its worth asking just in case. There will be more hunts later in the season. They have plenty of fields and are only prepping one or two at a time.


----------



## copperheadmike (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, we had one heck of an exciting opening day at Abiella Farms Saturday! Started out the morning with GroundHawg, his son and a group of hunters from Florida that came up to shoot some geese. After the fog lifted, this group of excellent shooters were able to put 13 birds on the ground! After the first group things got pretty quiet but we all had a good time nonetheless. 

Had a great turn out for the dove shoot and after enjoying a nice lunch we ferried everyone out to the fields. We had two fields prepped a few miles apart. Aside from the rain, it turned out to be a great shoot. GroundHawg and I were on wrong field though and got drenched to the bone. Most of the people on our field had to be shuttled out on the ATV due to the mud. Some of them just headed home and I cant say I blame them. Others were able to take spots on the other field as people limited out and left. The rain finally stopped over the other field and and a few of us went back. I scrapped out a good bag of birds and worked the dog. We ended up having a great time even as wet and muddy as we were!

They will be hosting shoots throughout the season so if anyone is looking for a good shoot in that area, give Richard a call. There were plenty of dove still coming into both fields when I left Sunday and they will be prepping other fields as well. Of course, make sure you check the weather before you go and take an umbrella just in case...


----------



## groundhawg (Sep 15, 2014)

Everything about hunting with Richard and QuackerSmackers is A-number one.  Had a great time on our first ever goose hunt and will be trying to arrange another duck and/or goose hunt soon.  Goose hunting was very exciting.

Dove field had birds coming in good but the rain washed us off the field we were shooting at.  Still had a good time and made new friends and lots of memories.


----------



## copperheadmike (Sep 15, 2014)

Groundhawg, you've got Richards number, if you guys want to go down for a dryer dove shoot, just give him a call and see when he is going to have the next one. I am sure he can find room for you guys!


----------



## copperheadmike (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like Abbiella farms will be hosting another dove shoot October 11th! Had a great time opening day and there are still plenty of birds to keep everyone happy! The farm is located in Southwest Georgia between Newton and Leary (in Patmos Unincorperated). If interested in getting your name on the list, give Richard a call at (229) 254-7162.


----------



## copperheadmike (Sep 23, 2014)

Update on the October 11th hunt. This hunt will be over a harvested peanut field! Should be an awesome hunt. Here are a few pictures from opening day too.


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 2, 2014)

cooperheadmike,

To the top for some good folks.

Man, I hate it but not likly I can get back for another hunt on October 11th.   If anything like the opening day shoot   there should be lots of birds.  If anyone is looking for another chance at some doves then give Richard a call.  

Number in the first message from CHM.


----------



## copperheadmike (Oct 21, 2014)

Abbiella farms is hosting another five shoot this Saturday the 25th. Contact Richard or PM me for more details or to book a hunt.


----------



## copperheadmike (Dec 11, 2014)

Birds are here fellas! Shooting at noon on Saturday. Weather is looking to be great so bring the whole family. Contact Richard from the original post or PM me for more info.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Dec 14, 2014)

How did it go?


----------



## copperheadmike (Dec 17, 2014)

For most it went great, I on the other hand shot horribly! There were birds everywhere and I couldn't hit the broadside of a barn to save my life. I wasn't following through, couldnt keep my head down, and just all around forgot how to shoot... My excuse is that I started out with my over under that I havent shot in a couple years and by the time I moved to my working gun I was too flustered to get my game back. Thats my story and I am sticking to it...

There were plenty of birds though, wouldve been nice to have five or so more shooters to help keep them moving. There were plenty of birds that snuck in and lit in the field. They are shooting again Saturday but I have stuff going on up North and wont be able to make it. Need to go spend some time with the clays apparently...


----------



## mbell10 (Dec 26, 2014)

Y'all having any more hunts this year. I am looking for one last decent hunt


----------

